# Interesting ? for everyone



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

So you have been out hunting and have this happen as you are driving home. If you had limited out what would you do?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't touch it Leave it as evidence. Call CSI Las Vegas.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

knowing how some of the fish cops around here operate, i'd get rid of the sucker as fast as you can! otherwise, if you get caught, you have more then your limit in posession :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great idea for pheasant season!!


just kiddin'


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

keep it. you know you didn't do anything wrong, the possession limit is twice the bag limit right, so no ticket? no sense in wasting a tasty treat if the meat wasn't too torn up.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> keep it. you know you didn't do anything wrong, the possession limit is twice the bag limit right, so no ticket? no sense in wasting a tasty treat if the meat wasn't too torn up.


I gotta believe it may be slightly bruised.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> That's a great idea for pheasant season!!
> 
> just kiddin'


We ain't in south Dakota here Goob, no one limits out on pheasants here anymore. Jk


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Find the nearest weasel... fry the dove up with flower, salt & pepper... and feed it to the weasel! (weasels love bunny rabbits, but doves are better)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Probably get a citation for using an illegal weapon :O•-:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it a Eurasian Collared Dove? You don't have to count them against your limit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

All great suggestions and commentary so far.

Don't stop now.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

He was a mourning.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet his wife and kids are mourning doves now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Find the nearest weasel... fry the dove up with flower, salt & pepper... and feed it to the weasel! (weasels love bunny rabbits, but doves are better)


You should post that in the "Recipes". I thought it was mandatory to cook dove with cream cheese and jalapeno, wrapped in two layers of bacon, but I never cooked dove for weasels.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'll bet his wife and kids are mourning doves now.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'll bet his wife and kids are mourning doves now.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

